# Just paid Mt Amanzi 2007 maintenance



## travel bug (Jan 4, 2006)

Have been in contact with Marlene and was able to pay my 2007 maintenance fees.  I paid 1869 rand for a one bedroom.  Thanks to our Canadian dollar being stronger this year it meant that my payment was virtually the same as last year so was relieved to see that after many years of increases.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 5, 2006)

*Contact*

How did you contact Marlene?  If email, what address.

TIA

Nancy


----------



## travel bug (Jan 5, 2006)

I sent my email to accounts@mountamanzi.co.za.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 5, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks.  I've always paid mine via ICW, but they aren't usually ready to do so until March.  May try Marlene.

Nancy


----------



## travel bug (Jan 5, 2006)

Marlene is wonderful.  I only wrote to her yesterday and by this afternoon my 2007 week has already showed up at RCI.


----------



## grest (Jan 7, 2006)

travel bug said:
			
		

> Marlene is wonderful.  I only wrote to her yesterday and by this afternoon my 2007 week has already showed up at RCI.


That was exactly my experience.  We have two weeks at MA, one peak and one not.  We right away notice that there is indeed a difference in what each 1br unit pulls, though this has not been the case in the past.  
Connie


----------



## cerralee (Jan 7, 2006)

*peak vs. non peak*

How much of a difference?  I have two peak weeks I've been paying extra for for years and would love to know how many more resorts the peak will pull.  
Can't quite deposit yet as I have two tuition bills to pay first.  Also what was the levi for the peak week?


----------



## grest (Jan 7, 2006)

cerralee said:
			
		

> How much of a difference?  I have two peak weeks I've been paying extra for for years and would love to know how many more resorts the peak will pull.
> Can't quite deposit yet as I have two tuition bills to pay first.  Also what was the levi for the peak week?


I'll have to study this more, and it depends where you're searching and what time frame, but in one case it was 6 resorts to 1, in another 26 to 21, in another 13 to 8.
Re: fees.  I don't have it broken down.  For the 2 one br units, one peak and one not, the total was 4543R.
Connie


----------



## DianeV (Jan 7, 2006)

So for the one bedroom that is about $300? Up again I see


----------



## GregD (Jan 8, 2006)

*Trading Power Down Again?*

In comparing my 2006 week against my 2007 week, 2006 trades better! I've noticed that every year for the last couple of years atleast, the trading power of Mt Amanzi drops a little bit!


----------



## Malane (Feb 28, 2006)

Is it possible that Mt. Amanzi trading power is based on how long the 2006 week has been in the RCI system vs. the 2007?  I guess it also makes sense that a peak week would be worth more trading power given the dramatic difference in MFs.  I've still had relatively good trades with Mt. Amanzi and Dikhololo which seems consistent with the demand for both areas.


----------



## Rmelnyk (Feb 28, 2006)

*Maintenace fees*

Just paid my Castleburn fee 2 bedroom red week ($276.), but I paid late as I was out of town-so paid $304.85.  I think this was better than last year.


----------

